
Show HN: System.sh cleans your system - Hypsurus
https://github.com/Hypsurus/system.sh/
======
brianjking
Yeah, 404 for sure!

------
cpredoi
I'm getting 404.

~~~
brianjking
Looks like the repo exists, however, it must not be public or has since been
deleted. I can see him pushing to the repo here:
[https://github.com/Hypsurus?tab=activity](https://github.com/Hypsurus?tab=activity)

